# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Εικόνας-'Ηχου & Φωτισμού >  >  Ενισχυτης 300w   ...που δουλευει

## hlektrologos000

Καλησπερα παιδια .....λοιπον επειδη μου ειχε σπασει τα νευρα ο ενισχυτης του φιλου μας του Srdjan Markovic    :Evil or Very Mad:  http://www.hlektronika.gr/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=2053

Αποφασισα να φτιαξω εναν ενισχυτη του θειου *sam*  :Very Happy:     και συγκεκριμενα αυτον http://users.otenet.gr/~athsam/power_amp_300w.htm

Ο ενισχτυτης ειναι τέλειος  !!!!!!!!!  

Οποιος ενδιαφερετε για εναν καλο ,δυνατο και ποιοτικο ενισχυτη να αρχισει να μαζευει τα εξαρτηματα ,συντομα θα δωσω 
πλακετα και καποιες διευκρινησεις ...  αλλα επειδη  χρειαζοντε καποιες τροποποιησεις για να ταιριαξουν καλυτερα καποια εξαρτηματα πανω στην πλακετα δωστε μου λιγο χρονο να επεξεργαστω λιγο το τυπωμενο.

----------


## NUKE

Τι κοσστος εχει?Σκεφτομαι να το φτιαξω και εγω για να οδηγησω subwoofer

----------


## hlektrologos000

τελικα τρανσιστορ              18     ευρο
λοιπα εξαρτηματα πλακετας  8     ευρο
                         +πλακετα  1     ευρο  
μετασχηματιστη δεν εχω παρει εχω ενα παλμοτροφοδοτικο 
οποσδηποτε μεγαλη ψυχτρα με υποβοηθηση ανεμηστηρα  γιατι ζεστενετε αρκετα..

----------


## Danza

Μπάμπη απο που αγοράζεις εξαρτήματα? γιατι εκει που πάω εγω νομίζω ειναι φαρμακείο...

----------


## hlektrologos000

Βασικα συνδιαζω 2 καταστηματα.....     
 "COSMOS ELECTRONICS"    Λ.δημοκρατιας 25 - ταμπουρια (στην κεντρικη πλατεια ταμπουριων) τα ταμπουρια ειναι περιοχη στον αναμεσα πειραια  και κερατσινι. τηλ 210 4626781 

"HΛΕΚΤΡΟΝΙΚΑ ΝΙΚΑΙΑΣ"(καραμερτζανης)    7ης μαρτιου 57  ( πρωην κονδυλη) Νικαια . τηλ 210 4903755
  Στην συγκεκριμενη περιπτωση τα τελικα τα πηρα απο την Νικαια και τα υπολοιπα εξαρτηματα απο τα ταμπουρια .

το μονο που δεν εχουν γενικα και οι  2 ,ειναι ζενερ στα 5w  ,και αναγκαστικα  πηγα στον Γιαννακοπουλο στον Πειραια  Κολοκοτρωνη 63 ( πισω απο το δημοτικο θεατρο) τηλ 210 4122879

----------


## hlektrologos000

Γεια σας και παλι ....δινω τις πλακετες και καποιες διευκρινησεις  ...

Στην θεση της αντιστασης  R10 βαζουμε ενα κοματι συρμα για να γινει σωστο το κυκλωμα.

ζενερ 62v  /5w   ειναι η  1Ν5372  αν δεν την βρουμε μπορουμε να βαλουμε την 1Ν5368(47V/5W) + 1N5352(15V/5W)σε σειρα.
Aν δεν τις βρουμε ουτε αυτες  μπορουμε να βαλουμε....1N5357(20V/5W) + 1N5357(20V/5W) + 1N5358(22V/5W).

Mεγαλη προσοχη χρειαζετε ακομα στα εξαρτηματα που πρεπει να κοληθουνε και στο πανω και στο κατω μερος της πλακετας.

Τα κοκκινα σημαδακια που εχω βαλει πρεπει να συμπεσουν ακριβως στο πανω και κατω μερος της πλακετας.
Οταν εκτυπωθει το τυπωμενο τα 2 μικρα κοκκινα σημαδακια πρεπει να εχουν αποσταση μεταξυ τους 18,2 cm ακριβως.
Το μεγαλο κοκκινο σημαδι πρεπει να εχει αποσταση απο τα κοκκινα μικρα..15,1cm  και 10,8 cm  ακριβως.

Καλη επιτυχια ....

----------


## hlektrologos000

botom side

----------


## hlektrologos000

Αυτος ο ενισχυτης σε τι ταξη παιζει.?

Εχει ξεκινησει κανενας αλλος να τον φτιαχνει..?

----------


## eebabs2000

Προφανώς ΑΒ!

----------


## moutoulos

Σίγουρα ΑΒ.

----------


## NUKE

Βοηθεια παιδια...Για να τον βαλω στο αμαξι τι χρειαζεται?Νομιζω παλμοτροφοδοτικο αλλα δεν μπορω να βρω καποιο.Εχετε κανενα?

Ευχαριστω...

----------


## Danza

Παλμοτροφοδοτικό αλλά *Μοσχάρι*  :Shocked:   +-68vDC 350watt (για ένα κανάλι, για δύο κανάλια υπολόγισε τα 2πλα βάττ {700}) επειδής είναι πολύ δυνατό το παλμοτροφοδοτικό αμα δεν έχεις ασχοληθεί με άλλες παρόμοιες κατασκευές καλύτερα να στο κατασκευάσει κάποιος να το μετρήσει κιόλας για να έχεις το κεφάλι σου ήσυχο   :Wink:  

http://www.hlektronika.gr/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=1426  <---- 1ο παλμοτροφοδοτικό
http://www.hlektronika.gr/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=2685  <---- 2ο      -----//-----

----------


## NUKE

Με ποιο προγραμμα ανοιγεις το πρωτο?Και ποσο περιπου κοστιζει?

----------


## Danza

Ανοίγει με το προτέλ το πρώτο   :frown:   (παράκληση είναι ευκολο να δώσει κάποιος το σχηματικό του 1ου παλμοτροφοδοτικού σε μορφή .jpg???) και το κόστος ειναι περίπου 30ευρώ (χωρίς μετασχηματιστή)

----------


## NUKE

με μετασχηματιστη ποσο παει το μαλλι?Και επειδη δεν εχω και τις καλυτερες  γνωσεις ειναι πολυ δυσκολο και επικυνδυνω να το φτιαξω εγω?

----------


## Danza

οι μετασχηματιστές πανε απο 25 ευρω εως...... (πόσο? ανάλογα αυτόν που τους πουλάει) δυσκολο δεν είναι, αντίθετα ευκολο.. αλλα τέτοιου είδους κυκλώματα θέλουν κάποια εμπειρία... αν θές να το φτιάξεις μόνος σου θέλει πολύ προσοχή να το μετρήσεις  κλπ κλπ   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## NUKE

Ελπιζω να ερθεις στην συναντηση και να μου τα πεις απο κοντα.Θελω παρα πολυ να το φτιαξω για να βαζω ενισχυτες στο αμαξι...Οτιδηποτε σχετικο με το κυκλωμα το θελω...

----------


## Danza

θα έρθω στη συνάντηση και θα μαζέψω οσες πληροφορίες βρώ για τα παλμοτροφοδοτικά να σε βοηθήσω

----------


## NUKE

Οκ.Σε ευχαριστω πολυ φιλε.Περιμενω πως και πως να συναντηθουμε ολοι μας...

----------


## NUKE

Λοιπον, οπως ειπα και στην συναντηση θελω να φτιαξω αυτον τον ενισχυτη.Θα φτιαξω μια μοναδα αρχικα για δοκιμη και μετα θα παω για δευτερη.

Αρχικα θα ξεκινησω κατασκευαζοντας το τροφοδοτικο του.Αυτο που δινει στην σελιδα του ο Σαμ.Εκτος και αν προτεινεται κατι αλλο.Αλλα σκεφτομουν οτι μαλλον δεν μου χρειαζεται αρχικα δευτερο καναλι οποτε θα ηταν καλυτερο να παρω μονο τον ενα μετασχηματιστη.Ετσι δεν ειναι?

Επισης χρειαζεται να δινει και +-15V?

Αν ναι, δεν εχω παρα να ζητησω ενα μετασχηματιστη τοροειδη με χαρακτηριστικα 230V AC/ 2X47V 350VA           .......    2X15V 30 VA.
Ετσι δεν ειναι?

Θα παω αυριο να ρωτησω στο μαγαζι που τα παιρνω να δω ποσο θα μου κοστισει...

----------


## Danza

ναι έτσι θα τον ζητήσεις.. καλυτερα 400VA για να μήν σου "κρεμάει"  :Wink: 

2x15v 30VA δεν τα βρίσκω απαραίτητα αν δεν έχεις σκοπο να φτιάξεις κάποιον προενισχυτή

----------


## NUKE

Ρωτησα για τον μετασχηματιστη και μου ειπαν (για 400VA) οτι θα το παρω πανω απο 50 ευρω...

Εσεις ποσο το εχετε βρει?

----------


## NUKE

Να ρωτησω κατι.Το τυπομενο το εκτυπονουμε ετσι οπως εχει δοθει.Δεν θελει τιποτα mirror?

----------


## Danza

Πόσο???!!!??? τρελή αισχροκέρδια μου μυρίζει φίλε.. ψάξε και αλλού καλύτερα για μετασχηματιστή

----------


## hlektrologos000

> Να ρωτησω κατι.Το τυπομενο το εκτυπονουμε ετσι οπως εχει δοθει.Δεν θελει τιποτα mirror?



οπως ειναι φιλε nuke  ,..

----------


## antonis

παιδια τον μετασχηματιστη μπορειτε να τον φτιαξετε μονοι σας. Ο πυρινας φεριτη τοροοιδης κοστιζει περιπου 7 ευρω και το συρμα που χρειαζεστε ειναι περιπου 10 μετρα διαβαστε στο 
http://www.hlektronika.gr/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=1426

----------


## Danza

Ναι αλλά με 220βολτ στο προτέυων χρειάζεσαι πάρα πολλές σπείρες

----------


## antonis

μιλαω για την κατασκευη μετασχηματιστη για παλμοτροφοδοτικο αυτοκινητου οχι γι οικιακη χρηση

----------


## NUKE

Λοιπον, εφτιαξα τις πλακετες του ενισχυτη(μπρος και πισω).Θα τις κολησω και θα φροντισω να συμπεσουν οι τρυπες.

Το πηνιο θελει λεπτομερεια η αν το φτιαξω ετσι απλα θα ειναι εναξει?Θελει πυρηνα η οχι?Και αν ναι τι να βαλω?

Η αντισταση R10 τι να κανω?

Με την R23 τι να κανω?Αρχικα λεω να το δοκιμασω σε 8ωμο αλλα μαλλον μετα θα παει σε subwoofer 4ωμο...

Αλλες πληροφοριες?

----------


## Danza

Το πηνίο δεν θέλει και μεγάλο κόπο αρκεί να τυλιχτεί σύμφωνα με τις οδηγίες που σου δίνει ο ''θείος''. πυρήνα όχι μην του βάλεις δεν χρειάζεται.

την αντίσταση R10 θα την γεφυρώσεις με ενα κομματάκι σύρμα να είναι σωστό. θελω να πώ στη θέση της βάλε ενα κομμάτι σύρμα ή αντίσταση 0,1Ω - 1/4w

με την R23 εφόσον θα βάλεις 4Ω καλύτερα βάλε 6,8κΩ που θέλει για 4Ω. εκτος αν θές να φτιάξεις ενα switchάκι να κανεις ενα impedance selector για 4Ω ή 8Ω αντίστοιχα  :Wink:  σε περίπτωση που θα το κάνεις να επιλέγει ομική αντίσταση με διακόπτη ο ενισχυτής δεν πρέπει να ειναι σε λειτουργία οταν θα αλλάζεις την θέση του διακόπτη..

και ένας καλός και προσεκτικός έλεγχος πρίν τον δοκιμάσεις για 1η φορά για τυχόν λάθη. καλή επιτυχια   :Very Happy: 
Υ.Γ. θα ανεβάσω αυριο το σχέδιο για τον διακόπτη γιατι είμαι απο ξενύχτι και είμαι "τροπέτο"   :Laughing:

----------


## NUKE

Οκ, σε ευχαριστω.Παω να παρω σε λιγο τα εξαρτηματα...

----------


## NUKE

Λοιπον,  τον εφτιαξα τον ενισχυτη. Τωρα περιμενενω τον μετασχηματιστη για να φτιαξω το τροφοδοτικο.παραθετω την εικονα απο πανω για να μου πειτε μηπως εχω κανει καμοια βλακεια.Ολα τα εχω βαλει αναποδα απο οτι λεει στην σελιδα του SAM.Ας ριξει καποιος μια ματια.

Ερωτησεις:  
1)Το τριμερακι γιατι ακριβως ειναι?
2)Θελω να το δοκιμασω σε SubWoofer.Απο που περνεται ηχεια?Λετε να παρω αυτα απο την tele στα 500-600watt?Γυσρω στα 100 ευρω με κουτα(Μαλλον λιγο offtopic)...Α, και μιας που θα ειναι 4ωμ για δοκιμη δεν πειραζει να εχω την αντισταση για τα 8ωμ.
3)Δεν θυμαμαι αλλα καποια στιγμη...
4)Θυμηθηκα, πυκνωτες για το τροφοδοτικο στα 4700μF εχει μονο 68volt και οχι 100?Τι να κανω?Αρκουν αυτα τα volt?

Ευχαριστω....

----------


## Danza

Πολύ καλο!! το τρίμμεράκι ειναι για το ρευμα ηρεμίας του τελικού σταδίου...
εγώ 2 τελέ που έχω (12'') σε δικια μου κούτα μου τα κάνουν καρπούζια απο το μπάσο.. πολύ πράγμα...
68βόλτ θα στους κάψει αμέσως.. ψάξε για 100βόλτ να μην γίνεις Αγιος Βασίλης απο τους πυκνωτές μόλις το τροφοδοτήσεις

----------


## hlektrologos000

*s.o.s*    ρε συ nuke  τι εχεις κανει εδω .....? πες μου οτι εχεις κανει mirror  την φωτο και δεν τα εχεις βαλει ετσι.....................[/b]

Mαλον ομως ετσι ειναι γιατι αλλιως θα φενονταν και τα γραμματα αναποδα.

Αφου ρωτισες και σου ειπα εκτυπωνεις οπως ειναι, γιατι εκανες και το top  και το botom    mirror????????

Σαν κυκλωμα ειναι σωστο..?

----------


## hlektrologos000

Ο δικος μου .

----------


## eebabs2000

Μπράβο παιδιά, πολύ ωραία δουλειά έχετε κάνει. Δουλεύει καλά πως ακούγεται; Ήθελα να το φτιάξω και΄γω κάποια στιγμή!

----------


## NUKE

Γαμωτο.Τωρα με ξενερωσες πολυ.Δηλαδη πρεπει να τα βαλω ολα αντιθετα.Σιγα μην δεν καουν τωρα με κολησε ξεκολησε.

Ομως δεν το εκανα mirror.Μηπως παιζει κατι αλλο?Εγω νομιζω οτι πρεπει να το εχω κανει σωστα απλα τα εχω βαλει ολα αναποδα.Για σκεψου το?

Οταν ανοιγω την εικονα που εχεις παραθεσει μου βγαινει οπως ειναι τωρα στην πλακετα μου.

Δεν ξερω.βοηθεια...Εχω απελπιστει τωρα.

Μαλλον δεν πρεπει να εχει προβλημα.Ετσι νομιζω.Απλα οτι εχεις εσυ δεξια το εχω εγω αριστερα.Δεν ξερω...

----------


## Danza

συγκρινα τις 2 φωτό και το αποτέλεσμα ειναι λυπητερό... φίλε Χάρη μάλλον πρέπει να ξανακάνεις την πλακέτα γιατί είναι αναποδα... :S

----------


## hlektrologos000

> Γαμωτο.Τωρα με ξενερωσες πολυ.Δηλαδη πρεπει να τα βαλω ολα αντιθετα.Σιγα μην δεν καουν τωρα με κολησε ξεκολησε. 
> *δεν κανεις κατι ετσι*
> 
> 
> Ομως δεν το εκανα mirror.Μηπως παιζει κατι αλλο?
> 
> *Αμαν .....τωρα το σκεφτηκα...........τα τυπωμενα που εδωσα ειναι για prees and peel ή με την μεθοδο της θερμοδιαφανειας και σιδερωμα .
> Εσυ μαλον δουλεψες  με φωτοευαισθητη σωστα...?    και επρεπε να τα κανεις mirror  και τα δυο τυπωμενα για να βγουν οπως πρεπει.*
> 
> ...



  :Smile:

----------


## NUKE

Ειναι αναποδα η πλακετα.Το ξερω.

Αλλα ειναι αναποδα και ολα τα εξαρτηματα.Νομιζω οτι θα δουλεψει.

Παντως δεν καταλαβαινω γιατι βγηκε ετσι.Δεν εκανα μιρρορ.Μηπως φιλε ηλεκτρολογε την εκανες κατλαθως και δεν το θυμασε?

Παντως σκεφτειτε λιγο αυτο που λεω...Οτι ας πουμε ο πυκνωτης διπλα στην R10(που ειναι ενα απλο σιδερακι)  κοιταει σωστα με την αρνητικη πλευρα προς αυτην την αντισταση.

Θα δειξει...Το πολυ να κανει κανα μπουμ...

----------


## NUKE

Τωρα το ειδα το μνμ σου.Στειλαμε ταυτοχρονα.Εχεις δικιο.Κανω με φωτοευαισθητη.
Ελπιζω να τα καταφερω

ευχαριστω παντωσς ολους...

----------


## hlektrologos000

> Μπράβο παιδιά, πολύ ωραία δουλειά έχετε κάνει. Δουλεύει καλά πως ακούγεται; Ήθελα να το φτιάξω και΄γω κάποια στιγμή!



Τον δοκιμασα με τροφοδοτικο +/- 38v και ειναι  πολυ δυνατος. (φανταζομε με +/- 68v) που θελει κανονικα, θα τρεμει η γης.
Σε ποιοτητα ηχου  ειναι παρα πολυ καλος ,και τα υλικα του κοστιζουν ελαχιστα.

οποτε βρεις χρονο το συνιστω ανεπυφιλαχτα να τον φτιαξεις.

----------


## Danza

Τελικά θα τον κατασκευάσω και εγώ γιατι με ενδιαφέρει η ποιότητα με συνδυασμό την μεγάλη ισχύ...

----------


## eebabs2000

Σ' ευχαριστώ πολύ!

----------


## NUKE

Λοιπον, εχω ρωτησει σε 4 μαγαζια για πυκνωτες στα 4700μf  στα 100v και δεν εχει κανενας.Ουτε τα δυο που ειχε παρεθεσει ο ηλεκτρολογος000 στην πτωτη σελιδα του θεματος, ουτε ο τριδιμας ουτε ενας γνωστος μου.Μου ειπε ο τριδιμας για μια παραγγελια και θα κανει 8 περιπου ευρω ο ενας.Μαλλον δε συμφερει και πολυ.Αν βαλω στα 1000μF θα πειραξει πολυ?Να βαλω το πολυ πολυ περισσοτερους απο 4...

----------


## Danza

Ο τριδήμας 10000uF στα 100V μου τους πουλούσε 3 ευρώ τον ένα ρε παιδιά.. τόσο γρήγορα ακριβαίνουν όλα? ψάξε σε παλιές τηλεοράσεις, παλιούς ενισχυτές και τα συναφή.. αν δεν βρείς τπτ αγόρασε περισσότερους 1000uF  και τοποθέτησέ τους παράλληλα  :Wink:

----------


## NUKE

Ρε παιδια στα 4700μΦ 100Βολτ δεν βρισκω.Αντι να βαλω παραλληλα δυο απο αυτους οπως λεει το κυκλωμα κανονικα να βαλω εναν 10000μΦ στα 100Βολτ?Τα βρισκω πιο ευκολα...Καλυτερα δεν θα ειναι?

Και θα εχει και λιγοτερα εξαρτηματα το κυκλωμα...

ΥΣ.Ακομα περιμενω τον μετασχηματιστη....Περιμενω πως και πως για να το δοκιμασω....

----------


## hlektrologos000

> Ρε παιδια στα 4700μΦ 100Βολτ δεν βρισκω.Αντι να βαλω παραλληλα δυο απο αυτους οπως λεει το κυκλωμα κανονικα να βαλω εναν 10000μΦ στα 100Βολτ?Τα βρισκω πιο ευκολα...Καλυτερα δεν θα ειναι?
> 
> *κανενα προβλημα ,βαλε  10000μF  * 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ΥΣ.Ακομα περιμενω τον μετασχηματιστη....Περιμενω πως και πως για να το δοκιμασω....
> ...

----------


## Danza

Να πώ μια ιδέα? εφόσον το τυπομένο ειναι ανάποδα εκτυπωμένο δοκίμασε με ενα μικρότερο μετασχηματιστή να δείς αν δουλεύει πρώτα και μετά βάλε τον κανονικό μετασχηματιστή...

----------


## NUKE

Δεν εχω μικροτερο μετασχηματιστη.Και τωρα τον εχω δοκιμασει...Το πολυ πολυ να φωτια.Θα ειμαι σε ετοιμοτητα...

----------


## PCMan

Ας μπω κι εγώ στο club  :Very Happy: 

Πήρα την πλακέτα(απλή, διπλής όψεος) και δεν ξέρω πως να την φτιάξω. Είναι η πρώτη μου πλακέτα βλέπετε...
Τί προτείνετε?
Τα τυπωμένα πώς να τα εμφανίσω? Μην πάθω το ίδιο με τον NUKE και ψάχνωμαι..

Μετά την πλακέτα πάμε στα εξαρτήματα.
Κάτι άκουσα για ένα πηνείο.  Πού είναι στην πλακέτα και πως πρέπει να φτιαχτεί? Έχετε καμία φωτογραφία?

Ξέρετα κανένα μαγαζί για να πάρω τα εξαρτήματα? Ιντερνετικό ή τηλεφώνικά και να στέλνει με αντικαταβολή. Έχει εδώ ενα μαγαζί αλλά είναι φραγκοφονιάς(την πλακέτα την πήρα 12€ (160*480)από αυτόν...)...

Αυτά για αρχή.. Θα σας κουράσω με τις ερωτήσεις μου αλλά αξίζει πιστεύω  :Smile:

----------


## PCMan

Σιγά, ένας ένας :P

Κανείς δεν έχει να πει τίποτα?

----------


## pet

ρωτάς κ εσύ κάτι πράγματα...  δύσκολα  :Smile: 



γιατί να τυπώσεις? μικρό είναι το κύκλωμα κάντο σε διάτρητη

τέσπα αμα τον φτιάξεις βάλε κανα χέρι ή κανα βιβλίο 
απο πάνω μη βγάλεις κανα μάτι

βέβαια η επιμονή είναι καλή. για να τυπώσεις πλακέτα έχεις 3 τρόπους
μαρκαδόρο
χαρτί press n peel (που χλωμιάζει να βρεις στην πτολεμαίδα)
υπέρυθρες και φωτοευαίσθητη

τα πάντα είναι απαντημένα στο φόρουμ πολύ ξεκάθαρα, και εγώ απο εδώ έμαθα.

πάρε σβάρνα πχ τα τόπικ που έχω γράψει και θα καταλάβεις   :Laughing:

----------


## hlektrologos000

> ρωτάς κ εσύ κάτι πράγματα...  δύσκολα 
> 
> 
> 
> γιατί να τυπώσεις? μικρό είναι το κύκλωμα κάντο σε διάτρητη



οχι και μικρο ρε συ  pet  ...    σε διατρητη δεν δινω πανω απο 20% να μην  κανει καποιος λαθος τις κολησεις.

Αλλα και να τα καταφερεις σε διατρητη, ο ηχος του οχι θα ειναι χαλια αλλα δεν θα ακους τιποτα απο τα παρασιτα και τους βομοβους που θα βγαλει.

----------


## Paris

Λοιπον για να δώσω λίγο ζωη στο θέμα, καθώς ξεφύγαμε λίγο, είπα να φτιάξω έναν παρόμοιο ενισχυτή του "θείου" http://users.otenet.gr/~athsam/power_amplifier_170w.htm. Είναι σχεδόν ίδιος με αυτόν που συζητάτε, μονο που αυτός ο ενισχυτής χρησιμοποιεί ένα ολοκληρωμένο το ΝΕ5534, στην είσοδο του.
Για να μην τα πολυλογώ μάζεψα γρήγορα-γρήγορα τα εξαρτήματα (έφαγα και τη σχετική μουρμούρα απο τους πωλητές, η φάτσα των οποίων μόλις είδαν τη λίστα ήταν κάπως έτσι  :Shocked:  ), έφτιαξα και το τυπωμένο (σε πλακέτα μονής στρώσης παρακαλώ) άμα θέλετε το ανεβάζω κιόλας.
Έχω μια ερώτηση όμως, γίνεται να του ανεβάσω τη τάση στα +/- 68 V (ή και παραπάνω) ετσι ώστε να γίνει κι αυτός 300ρης?

----------


## PCMan

pet και hlektrologos000 καλά τα λέτε εσείς.. Έλα όμως που τώρα ξεκινάω και δεν βγάζω εύκολα άκρη με όοοολα αυτά.
Ασε που σε μία συζήτηση μπαίνουν και άλλα θέματα (πχ. βλέπε τελευταίο post του Paris) και χάνω την μπάλα...

Οι ερωτήσεις που περιμένω να απαντηθούν για να ξεκινήσω είναι πιό πάνω:
*"Τα τυπωμένα πώς να τα εμφανίσω? Μην πάθω το ίδιο με τον NUKE και ψάχνωμαι..

Μετά την πλακέτα πάμε στα εξαρτήματα.
Κάτι άκουσα για ένα πηνείο.  Πού είναι στην πλακέτα και πως πρέπει να φτιαχτεί? Έχετε καμία φωτογραφία?

Ξέρετα κανένα μαγαζί για να πάρω τα εξαρτήματα? Ιντερνετικό ή τηλεφώνικά και να στέλνει με αντικαταβολή. "*
Δεν βρήκα πουθενά αλλού τις απαντήσεις..


Φιλικά πάντα  :Smile:

----------


## Paris

Φίλε pcman, αν ξεκινάς τώρα βρήκες λάθος project για να ξεκινήσεις. Πάντα ξεκινάμε απο τα απλά και μετά πάμε στα πολύπλοκά. Έτσι θα σου κοστίσει καί σε χρόνο καί σε κόπο καί σε χρήμα και στο τέλος δεν θα κάνεις τίποτα, μιλάω εκ πείρας.

----------


## eebabs2000

> Οι ερωτήσεις που περιμένω να απαντηθούν για να ξεκινήσω είναι πιό πάνω: 
> "Τα τυπωμένα πώς να τα εμφανίσω? Μην πάθω το ίδιο με τον NUKE και ψάχνωμαι..



Φίλε PCMan δες εδώ πρώτα.





> Έχω μια ερώτηση όμως, γίνεται να του ανεβάσω τη τάση στα +/- 68 V (ή και παραπάνω) ετσι ώστε να γίνει κι αυτός 300ρης?



Καλύτερα φίλε μου, μην το κάνεις, άσε που δε πιστεύω να φτάσει γιατί ήδη τροφοδοτείται με +/-60V. Ο άλλος δίνει 300 στα 4Ω ενώ αυτός 170 στα 8Ω.

----------


## Paris

Αυτός δίνει και 270W στα 4Ω. Αφού χρησιμοποιούν τα ίδια τελικά τρανζίστορ γιατι να μη γίνεται?

----------


## PCMan

> Φίλε PCMan δες εδώ πρώτα.



Τι να δώ εκεί?
1)Ποιό πάνω είπα ότι έχω πάρει απλή πλακέτα και όχι φωτοευέσθητη
2)Εννοώ πως να το εκτυπώσω? Όπως είναι ή να το κάνω mirror?

Α, και επιτέλους, τι είναι αυτό το πηνείο που θέλει και απο που να πάρω τα εξαρτήματα?

----------


## NUKE

Λοιπον, δοκιμασα τον ενισχυτη αφου σημερα μου ηρθε ο μετασχηματιστης και εχω ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ.Καποια φαση μου και μια αντισταση 100ωμ 1 W.Βαζω κατι αλλο...Μετα βλεπω ελειπε μια γεφυρωση, την βαζω.

αλλα τωρα δεν μπορω να βρω κατι αλλο...Ενισχηει λιγο, μαλλον με το πρωτο σταδιο ενισχησης που εχει αλλα αυτα ειναι ολο.Και μαλιστα δεν ακουγεται καλα...Τι να κανω?

Πειτε μου τι να κοιταξω...Πειτε μου να δω μερικες τασεις αν γινεται.Μοιαζει σαν να μην παιρνει μπρος το τελικο σταδιο ενισχυσης.

Εκτος απο την πλακετα εχει και αλλες ενωσεις?Δηλαδη ειδα οτι πρεπει να ενωθει η R46 με το 0(ταση) και με το αρνητικο πολο του ηχειου.Ομως δεν βλεπω να ισχειει κατι τετοιο στο τυπωμενο μου...

Το τυπωμενο που ειχε στειλει ηλεκτρολογε000 ειναι σιγουρα σωστο?Το εχεις δοκιμασει?Μηπως εχει κανενα λαθος...

Δεν ξερω.Βοηθεια.Και ευχαριστω για τυχον βοηθεια...

----------


## hlektrologos000

> Λοιπον, δοκιμασα τον ενισχυτη αφου σημερα μου ηρθε ο μετασχηματιστης και εχω ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ.Καποια φαση μου και μια αντισταση 100ωμ 1 W.



*Tι ενοεις εδω δεν το καταλαβα.*








> Το τυπωμενο που ειχε στειλει ηλεκτρολογε000 ειναι σιγουρα σωστο?Το εχεις δοκιμασει?Μηπως εχει κανενα λαθος...



Λες ρε συ nuke  να λεω ψεματα προς θεου.... το τυπωμενο ειναι σωστο αλλα θα ριξω αλλη μια ματια.
Μαλλον θα πρεπει να βρεθουμε καποια στιγμη να τους βαλουμε διπλα διπλα να δουμε τι φταιει..

τι ζενερ εχεις βαλει  για  D2   ?

----------


## eebabs2000

> Τι να δώ εκεί? 
> 1)Ποιό πάνω είπα ότι έχω πάρει απλή πλακέτα και όχι φωτοευέσθητη 
> 2)Εννοώ πως να το εκτυπώσω? Όπως είναι ή να το κάνω mirror? 
> 
> Α, και επιτέλους, τι είναι αυτό το πηνείο που θέλει και απο που να πάρω τα εξαρτήματα?



Τι απλή πλακέτα λες; Για τυπωμένα δε μίλησες; Μήπως πήρες αυτή που είναι μόνο χαλκός και δεν έχει φωτοευαίσθητη ουσία; Αυτή θέλει μαρκαδόρο, να το ζωγραφίσεις εσύ το τυπωμένο επάνω της.

Τέλοσπάντων αυτές οι δουλειές γίνονται με φωτοευαίσθητη. Το τυπωμένο και όλες τις πληροφορίες σχετικά με την κατασκευή τις έχει στη δελίδα του ο Σαμ! Ρίξε μια καλύτερη ματιά. Μιλάει και για τα πηνία και για όλα. 

Όμως αφού είναι η πρώτη σου κατασκευή μη φτιάχνεις τέτοιο θηρίο γιατί αν παρουσιαστεί κάποιο πρόβλημα ή βάζει θόρυβο δε θα ξέρεις τι να κάνεις. Φτιάξε κάτι πιο απλό. Υπάρχουν τόσα άλλα μικρά κυκλώματα ενισχυτών. Και ειδικά αυτός ο ενισχυτής που είναι και διπλής όψης, θα σου βγάλει τη πίστη για πρώτη φορά να το φτιάξεις. 
΄

Φίλε NUKE έλεγξε τις τάσεις σου στους διάφορους κόμβους του κυκλώματος. Τα δυναμικά αναφέρονται επάνω στο θεωρητικό κύκλωμα του Σαμ. Μετράς πάντα ως προς γη. 

Φιλικά eebabs2000

----------


## NUKE

Λεω οτι μου καηκε μια αντισταση αλλα ξαναεβαλα μια περιπου στα ιδια ωμ.

Οχι, δεν πιστευω οτι με κοροιδευεις.Με παρεξηγησες.Απλα νομιζω οτι εχει καποιες διαφορες στα παχη στους διαδρομους και σκεφτηκα μηπως αυτη που εχω φτιαξει εγω ειναι καποια αλλη και μηπως εχει κανενα προβλημα.Ε, μεσα στον πανικο μου τι να κανω και εγω...Α, και γενικα εχουν φαγοθει κανα δυο γραμματα και ισως φαινεται πιο επιθετικο το μνμ μου.Πιστεψε με δεν εχω καμοια προθεση....

Η ζενερ που εχω βαλει ειναι νομιζω μια bzw3c62 . Δεν μπορω να δω πολυ καλα.

Οσο για το να βρεθουμε απο κοντα ειναι μια πολυ καλη ιδεα.Ερχομαι οπου μου πεις οποτε μου πεις εκτος απο μερικες περιπτωσεις....

eebabs2000 θα κανω αυτο που μου ειπες και θα σας πω...

Να ρωτησω και κατι αλλο.Τα τρανζιστορ ισχυος δεν εχουν ζεσταθει καθολου.Γινεται να εχουν καει?



Ασχετο.Μηπως επεσε μολις για λιγο η σελιδα?

----------


## Danza

Να κάηκε το τελικό στάδιο δεν νομίζω αλλά ποτέ δεν ξέρεις   :Confused:   μέτρησε τα τελικά τρανζίστορ.. αφου το τυπωμένο τυπώθηκε ανάποδα την πολικότητα των τελικών τρανζίστορ την έχεις κοιτάξει? και τα υπόλοιπα τρανζίστορ (βάση, συλλέκτης, εκπομπός) ειναι σωστά τοποθετημένα? οι γειώσεις ειναι όλες εντάξει? τα γεφυρώματα ειναι όλα τοποθετημένα? οι πολικότητες των λοιπών εξαρτημάτων? για να κάνεις κάποιες μετρησεις βγάλε εντελώς τα τρανζίστορ εξόδου και μέτρησε το κύκλωμα με τάση..

----------


## PCMan

> Τι απλή πλακέτα λες; Για τυπωμένα δε μίλησες; Μήπως πήρες αυτή που είναι μόνο χαλκός και δεν έχει φωτοευαίσθητη ουσία; Αυτή θέλει μαρκαδόρο, να το ζωγραφίσεις εσύ το τυπωμένο επάνω της.
> 
> Τέλοσπάντων αυτές οι δουλειές γίνονται με φωτοευαίσθητη. Το τυπωμένο και όλες τις πληροφορίες σχετικά με την κατασκευή τις έχει στη δελίδα του ο Σαμ! Ρίξε μια καλύτερη ματιά. Μιλάει και για τα πηνία και για όλα. 
> 
> Όμως αφού είναι η πρώτη σου κατασκευή μη φτιάχνεις τέτοιο θηρίο γιατί αν παρουσιαστεί κάποιο πρόβλημα ή βάζει θόρυβο δε θα ξέρεις τι να κάνεις. Φτιάξε κάτι πιο απλό. Υπάρχουν τόσα άλλα μικρά κυκλώματα ενισχυτών. Και ειδικά αυτός ο ενισχυτής που είναι και διπλής όψης, θα σου βγάλει τη πίστη για πρώτη φορά να το φτιάξεις. 
> ΄
> 
> Φιλικά eebabs2000



Τα μπέρδεψες... Η πλακετα που πήρα δεν έχει ούτε φωτοευέσθητη ουσία ούτε τίποτα. Με press n peel δεν γίνεται?
Τα τυπωμένα(είναι μερικές σελίδες πίσω) πως να τα εκτυπώσω πάνω στο χαρτί για να μην μου βγούν σαν του NUKE. Να τα κάνω mirror ή όχι?

Για το πηνείο λέει μόνο αυτό "10 turns diameter 1mm in 15mm diameter tube" δηλαδή 10 σπείρες διαμέτρου 1χιλ σε 15χιλ "σωλήνα"(τι υλικό θέλει?). Δεν ξέρω που συνδέεται αυτό το πηνείο...

Δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα. Αν δεν ξέρω κάτι θα με βοηθήσει ο πατέρας μου, ξέρει αρκετά, απλά αυτό θέλω να το κάνω μόνος μου

----------


## hlektrologos000

> Αρχικό μήνυμα από NUKE
> 
> Γαμωτο.Τωρα με ξενερωσες πολυ.Δηλαδη πρεπει να τα βαλω ολα αντιθετα.Σιγα μην δεν καουν τωρα με κολησε ξεκολησε. 
> *δεν κανεις κατι ετσι*
> 
> 
> Ομως δεν το εκανα mirror.Μηπως παιζει κατι αλλο?
> 
> *Αμαν .....τωρα το σκεφτηκα...........τα τυπωμενα που εδωσα ειναι για prees and peel ή με την μεθοδο της θερμοδιαφανειας και σιδερωμα .
> ...




*φιλε PCman  διαβασε σε παρακαλω τα κοκκινα γραμματα.*

οπως και αλλα που  εχεις ρωτισει υπαρχουν οι απαντησεις.

----------


## hlektrologos000

> Λεω οτι μου καηκε μια αντισταση αλλα ξαναεβαλα μια περιπου στα ιδια ωμ.
> 
> *κακο αυτο, θα δειξει...*
> 
> Οχι, δεν πιστευω οτι με κοροιδευεις.Με παρεξηγησες.Απλα νομιζω οτι εχει καποιες διαφορες στα παχη στους διαδρομους και σκεφτηκα μηπως αυτη που εχω φτιαξει εγω ειναι καποια αλλη και μηπως εχει κανενα προβλημα.Ε, μεσα στον πανικο μου τι να κανω και εγω...Α, και γενικα εχουν φαγοθει κανα δυο γραμματα και ισως φαινεται πιο επιθετικο το μνμ μου.Πιστεψε με δεν εχω καμοια προθεση....
> 
> *Νο problem..*
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## NUKE

Θα ανεβασω καποια στιγμη εικονα.

Δεν ειχε καμοια απο αυτες και μου ειπε να μου δωσει αυτην την διοδο.Νομιζω ζεστεναιται αρκετα.Ζεστενονται και δυο αλλες αντιστασεις αρκετα.

Περιμενω ΠΜ...

Και ευχαριστω...

----------


## PCMan

> *φιλε PCman  διαβασε σε παρακαλω τα κοκκινα γραμματα.*
> 
> οπως και αλλα που  εχεις ρωτισει υπαρχουν οι απαντησεις.



Ευχαριστώ  :Smile: 

Θα επανέλθω με... ερωτήσεις :P

----------


## NUKE

Λοιπον να και η εικονα απο κατω.Ειδα και τις κολησεις μου και φαινονται καλα.
Να εχω βαλει αναποδα τα τρανζιστορ ισχυος?Θα το κοιταξω τωρα...

----------


## NUKE

Να ρωτησω και κατι ακομα.Το τριμμερακι εγω το πειραξα ενω ο ενισχυτης δουλευε χωρις να βγαλω τις ασφαλειες οπως λεει ο SAM.Λετε να εκανα βλακεια?

Ειδα και τα τρανζιστορ ισχυος.Μαλλον τα εχω βαλει σωστα.

Α,λεει οτι τα τρανζιστορ που βρισκονται περα απο την διαχωριστικη γραμμη πρεπει να βαλουμε μια ψυχτρα.Εγω δεν εχω βαλει ακομα.Μηπως φταιει αυτο?Εχω βαλει μονο στα ΜJ.

Παντως δεν εχουν ζεσταθει καθολου.

----------


## PCMan

Τα δύο τυπωμένα που δώθηκαν στην αρχή (μπος-πίσω) είναι 987*476pixels.
Σε τι διαστάσεις να τα εκτυπώσω ή με ποιό πρόγραμμα για να βγεί σωστά το κύκλωμα? Μου φαίνοναι λίγο μεγάλες έτσι..

----------


## hlektrologos000

> Να ρωτησω και κατι ακομα.Το τριμμερακι εγω το πειραξα ενω ο ενισχυτης δουλευε χωρις να βγαλω τις ασφαλειες οπως λεει ο SAM.Λετε να εκανα βλακεια?.



οχι ρε συ κανενα προβλημα αφου το ρευμα ηρεμιας ρυθμιζεις απο εκει .Σιγουρα οχι.





> Α,λεει οτι τα τρανζιστορ που βρισκονται περα απο την διαχωριστικη γραμμη πρεπει να βαλουμε μια ψυχτρα.Εγω δεν εχω βαλει ακομα.Μηπως φταιει αυτο?Εχω βαλει μονο στα ΜJ.
> Παντως δεν εχουν ζεσταθει καθολου.



οχι και παλι .

----------


## hlektrologos000

> Γεια σας και παλι ....δινω τις πλακετες και καποιες διευκρινησεις  ...
> 
> 
> Τα κοκκινα σημαδακια που εχω βαλει πρεπει να συμπεσουν ακριβως στο πανω και κατω μερος της πλακετας.
> Οταν εκτυπωθει το τυπωμενο τα 2 μικρα κοκκινα σημαδακια πρεπει να εχουν αποσταση μεταξυ τους 18,2 cm ακριβως.
> Το μεγαλο κοκκινο σημαδι πρεπει να εχει αποσταση απο τα κοκκινα μικρα..15,1cm  και 10,8 cm  ακριβως.
> 
> Καλη επιτυχια ....




Εγω εκτυπωνω με το  photoshop  γιατι μπορω να παρακολουθω ανα πασα στιγμη τις διαστασεις που θα εκτυπωθει το αντικειμενο μου . 
Αν εχεις το  photoshop  πατα print with preview   και ορισε απο εκει μεσα στα πανελ που ακολουθουν τις διαστασεις  περιπου 17,5χ9   . πειραματισου πρωτα σε κολλα Α4  οτι συμπιπτουν τα κοκκινα σημαδια...και οτι εχουν την σωστη αποσταση μεταξυ τους


μεσα το photoshop  και μεζουρα (μετρητη αποστασεων ) μπορεις να σιγουρευτεις και απο εκει για τις αποστασεις των κοκκινων σημαδιων.

πιο μικρη αν την βγαλεις την πλακετα δεν θα σου χωρανε οι αντιστασεις 5w πριν τα τρανζιστορ ισχυος.

----------


## IOANNIS

επειδη εφτιαξα και εγω τον ενισχυτη αυτον το προβλημα που σου καιει την αντισταση και που ακουγεται πολλη χαμηλα και παραμορφωμενα ειναι οτι πρεπει να βαλεις αναποδα τις διοδους D4,D5 και οχι οπως ειναι στο σχημα. οταν τις διορθοσεις τοτε ολα θα ειναι οκ!!!

----------


## IOANNIS

αν ειναι οντος απο τις διοδους που σου ειπα τοτε σου καιει την αντισταση R27 καθως επισεις και οταν βαλεις στην θεσει της ασφαλειας της θετικης τροφοδοσιας μια αντισταση 10 ohm στο μισο watt στην λιωνει αμεσως!!!

----------


## NUKE

Φιλε εχεις απολυτο δικιο.Μου καιει την R27.Τωρα εχω βαλει  4 στα 470 σε παραλληλια γιατι δεν ειχα 1 watt  για την φερω στα ισα...

Τρεχω να το δοκιμασω...

----------


## IOANNIS

περιμενω νεα σου!!!   :Very Happy:

----------


## NUKE

Το δοκιμασα και δεν δουλεψε.Κανει ακριβως το ιδιο.Νομιζω οτι απλα το σημα δεν παει καν μεχρι τα τρανζιστορ ισχυος.Μενει στο πρωτο σταδιο, γιαυτο και ακουγεται λιγο.Ισα ισα παραπανω απο την πηγη.

Μου ζεσταινονται και οι R37 και R42.Και η διοδος D3.

----------


## NUKE

Μπορει να λεω βλακεια αλλα κοιταξτε λιγο αυτο που θα σας πω!
Στο σημειο του κυκλωματος που παραθετω κατω...η R46 πρεπει να ειναι ενωμενη με τον C15(ενταξει) και μετα με την αρνητικη εξοδο του ηχειου και με την ταση 0.Ομως δεν γινεται ετσι.Ειναι ενωμενη με την θετικη εξοδο του ηχειου.Απο την αλλη μερια ο C15 θα επρεπε να ειναι ενωμενος με την θετικη εξοδο αλλα δεν ειναι...

Μαλλον βλακειες λεω αλλα κοιταξτε το μια αν μπορειτε....

----------


## IOANNIS

λοιπον βγαλε τισ ασφαλειες και συνδεσε το τροφοδοτικο στον ενισχυτη. μετρα με το πολυμετρο τις τασεις μεταξυ τις καθοδου τις D3και το 0 (πρεπει να παρεις ενδειξη +37volt). μετα μεταξυ τις ανοδου τις D1 και το 0,( πρεπει να παρεις ενδειξη -37). κοιταξε και τα volt στην εξοδο του ενισχυτη και το 0,( πρεπει να παρεις ενδειξη max 20mV). αλλα απο οτι μου λες μαλλον εχεις καψει κανενα BD. ξανατσεκαρε αυτα που σου ειπα και περημενω να μου πεις

----------


## IOANNIS

ο c15 και η R46 ενωνονται μεταξυ τους και ο C15 παει στο out του ηχειου και η R46 στο 0 δηλαδη στην αρνητικη ταση του ηχειου που στην πραγματικοτητα δεν ειναι το (-) αλλα το 0 volts. καταλαβες?

----------


## NUKE

Θα κανω αυτα που μου λες στο πρωτο σου μνμ και θα στειλω.

Για το δευτερο αν κοιταξεις στο τυπωμενο που δινει ο SAM νομιζω δεν ειναι οπως ειναι στο κανονικο σχεδιο του ενισχυτη.

----------


## NUKE

Λοιπον, καταρχας μεταξυ εξοδου και 0 εχει ταση 132mV.

Μεταξυ καθοδου d3 και 0 εχει ταση 44V και μεταξυ ανοδου 37volt.

Μεταξυ καθοδου d1 και 0 εχει ταση -32V και μεταξυ ανοδου -35volt.

----------


## IOANNIS

οπως το κανονικο σχεδιο τις  ETTI 466 απλος το pcb αλλαζει!!! λοιπον για να εχεις μεγαλυτερη ταση στην εξοδο σιγουρα εχεις καψει ενα απο τα BD. βγαλτα και τσεκαρετα!!!! οκ?

----------


## IOANNIS

τσεκαρε τα Q7 Q9 Q10 Q11. σιγουρα ενα απο αυτα εχει καει. δεν υπαρχει κατι αλλο αφου οι τασεις ειναι οκ, τους C16 και R46 τα συδεσες οπους σου ειπα, και τις διοδους της αντεστρεψες οπως ειπαμε!!!!

----------


## IOANNIS

C15 και R46 ηθελα να πω!!

----------


## NUKE

Οχι δεν εκανα αυτο που ειπες με C15 και R46.Επρεπε να το ειχα κανει?Δηλαδη απλα να αλλαξω την θεση της r47 με την θεση του c15.Αυτο δεν εννοεις?Δες στο τυπωμενο που λεει ο SAM.Εγω το εχω ακριβως οπως ειναι το τυπωμενο του SAM.

Εχω αλλαξει ομως τις διοδους d5 και δ4 οπως μου εχεις πει...

----------


## IOANNIS

λοιπον απο την αρχη!!! η αρνητικη ταση του ηχειου ειναι το 0!!!!!!!!! αρα ο C15ειναι ενωμενος με την R46 και ο πυκνωτης παει στην εξοδο του ενισχυτη ( δηλαδη ενωνεται με το πηνιο L1 ) και η αντισταση με το 0. αλλα εγω σου ξαναλεω οτι εχεις καψει καποιο απο τα BD. κοιταξετα και εδω ειμαστε!!

----------


## IOANNIS

τωρα που κοιταξα καλα την πλακετα του sam (γιατι εγω εχω φτιαξει την αλλη πλακετα που υπαρχει) πρεπει να ειναι σωστη!!! αρα το προβλημα λογικα ειναι που ειχαν μπει αναποδα οι διοδοι και ετσι βραχυκυκλωσε καποιο απο τα bd tranzistor!!!

----------


## NUKE

Δηλαδη αν αλλαξω απλα τα 4 BD θα ειναι ολα καλα?Ετσι?Δεν γινεται να εχει καει καμοια διοδος?

Παντως επιμενω οτι η αντισταση παει στην εξοδο και ο πυκνωτης στο 0 αν δεις το PCB του SAM.Νομιζω οτι αυτο ειναι ενα λαθος.Δεν ξερω γιατι εχω κολησει ετσι αλλα....να και μια φωτο.

Παντως αν λεω παλι βλακεια να με συνχωρεσετε.Τρεις μερες τωρα στο κρεββατι ειμαι.Ωραια Χριστουγεννα εκανα...

----------


## PCMan

Όλα αυτά τα έπαθες επειδή έβαλες ανάποδα την πλακέτα?

Περαστικά σου  :Smile:

----------


## Danza

Χάρη περαστικά καταρχάς και καλές γιορτές.. η γνώμη μου είναι πιάσε και ξεκόλλησε όλα τα εξαρτήματα και κράτα τα σε ένα κουτάκι. φτιάξε απο την αρχή την πλακέτα και * με προσοχή μέτρα κάθε εξάρτημα αν λειτουργεί και δεν είναι καμμένο* και μετά άρχισε να τα ξανατοποθετείς στην σωστή πλακέτα. γιατί μου φένεται εφόσον βγήκε ανάποδη δεν πιστεύω να δουλέψει ότι  και να κάνεις.. συγνώμη που σου κόβω τα φτερά αλλά μια ακόμα προσπάθεια να φτιάξεις σωστή την πλακέτα δεν θα είναι κακό   :Smile:

----------


## hlektrologos000

> Παντως επιμενω οτι η αντισταση παει στην εξοδο και ο πυκνωτης στο 0 αν δεις το PCB του SAM.Νομιζω οτι αυτο ειναι ενα λαθος.Δεν ξερω γιατι εχω κολησει ετσι αλλα....να και μια φωτο.



Φιλε nuke  περαστικα σου......*δεν εχει καμια σημασια η σειρα*   οπως και να βαλεις την αντισταση και τον πυκνωτη ειναι το ιδιο ...
τσεκαρισμενο  και σε αλλους ενισχυτες και στην πραξη .

Ασε τα πειραματα με αντιστροφες διοδων και αλλα ...μονο μεγαλυτερη ζημια  μπορεις να κανεις αν δεν εχεις κανει ιδη .

Μην παιδευεις αλλο και περιμενε να βρεθουμε.

----------


## IOANNIS

φιλε μπαμπη οι διοδοιειναι λαθος. πρεπει να πανε αναποδα. εγω εφτιαξα την πρωτη εκδοση πριν δηλαδη του σαμ και δουλευει αψογα!!! παραθετω και φωτο για του λογου το αληθες!!!!   :Smile:

----------


## hlektrologos000

> φιλε μπαμπη οι διοδοιειναι λαθος. πρεπει να πανε αναποδα. εγω εφτιαξα την πρωτη εκδοση πριν δηλαδη του σαμ και δουλευει αψογα!!! παραθετω και φωτο για του λογου το αληθες!!!!




Φιλε Γιαννη  συγνωμη που  στο προηγουμενο post μου αμφισβητο εμεσα  αυτο που λες για τις διοδους .

Αλλα γιατι επιμενεις οτι πρεπει να μπουν αναποδα ?  και στο σχηματικο αλλα και στην εικονικη αποικονιση των εξαρτηματων ο SAM  τις εχει σωστα. 
Εγω ετσι τις εχω συνδεσει και δουλευει μια χαρα....

κοιταξε οποιο σχηματικο ενισχυτη θες ετσι πανε αυτες οι διοδοι.

----------


## IOANNIS

φιλε μπαμπη δεν αμφισβητο οτι ετσι τις εχεις βαλει ετσι και δουλευει αλλα θα συμφωνουσα οτι ετσι θα ηταν σωστα αν υπηρχαν αυτες οι διοδοι και με την φορα αυτη μεταξη του Q7kai Q9 και να ελειπαν το τρανζιστορ Q8 και οι αντιστασεις 21 22 και το τριμερ. αλλα απο την στιγμη που βρισκονται στο σταδιο εξοδου δεν πρεπει να ειναι με αυτη την πολικοτητα, αφου ο ρολος τους ειναι να εμποδιζουν την αντιστρωφη ταση πολωσης πραγμα που δεν σιμβαινει με την φορα που τις εχει βαλει ο σαμ! παντα φιλικα γιαννης!!!  :Smile:

----------


## hlektrologos000

> φιλε μπαμπη δεν αμφισβητο οτι ετσι τις εχεις βαλει ετσι και δουλευει αλλα θα συμφωνουσα οτι ετσι θα ηταν σωστα αν υπηρχαν αυτες οι διοδοι και με την φορα αυτη μεταξη του Q7kai Q9 και να ελειπαν το τρανζιστορ Q8 και οι αντιστασεις 21 22 και το τριμερ. αλλα απο την στιγμη που βρισκονται στο σταδιο εξοδου δεν πρεπει να ειναι με αυτη την πολικοτητα, αφου ο ρολος τους ειναι να εμποδιζουν την αντιστρωφη ταση πολωσης πραγμα που δεν σιμβαινει με την φορα που τις εχει βαλει ο σαμ! παντα φιλικα γιαννης!!!



Φιλε Γιαννη δυστηχως δεν εχω τοσες θεωριτικες γνωσεις για να κατανοησω πληρως αυτο που λες ,αλλα για να το λες κατι θα ξερεις .
Αλλα το γεγονος ειναι οτι εγω οπως φαινετε και στην φωτο που εχω ανεβασει ,τις εχω βαλει οπως λεει ο sam  και δουλευει κανονικα.
Αρα και ο nuke το πιο σωστο ειναι να κανει το ιδιο με μενα αφου φτιαχνει  τον ιδιο ακριβως ενισχυτη .

Σιγουρα οταν τους βαλουμε διπλα διπλα με τον δικο μου θα βρουμε που ειναι το λαθος αφου με τις "καλιτεχνιες" που εκανε ο nuke με την πλακετα  δεν ειναι σιγουρο οτι δεν εχει κανει καπου λαθος στη τοποθετηση των υλικων.

φιλικα Μπαμπης ..και καλη χρονια.

----------


## NUKE

Λοιπον, ευχαριστω πρωτα πρωτα ολους για τα περαστικα.Ακομα δεν ειμαι τελειως καλα.

Λοιπον,θα φτιαξω αν ειναι την πλακετα σωστα και θα κρατησω μονο τα τρανζιστορ ισχυος που ειναι ακριβα.Κοντα 20 ευρω.

Μπορω καπως να δω αν εχουν καει αυτα?

Και σας ευχαριστω για την βοηθεια...

----------


## PCMan

Λοιπόν παίδες, χρονια πολλά κατ'αρχήν καλή χρονιά.

Έφτιαξα την πλακέτα (για την ακρίβεια έκανα 2) και ρύθμισα ηλεκτρολογε όπως μου είπες μέσα απο το photoshop οι αποστάσεις να είναι 17,5*9.
Το κύκλωμα το σχεδίασα -κρατηθήτε- με μαρκαδόρο και βγήκε πολύ καλό, αν και σε μερικά σημεία έχει κάποιες ατέλειες αλλά θα τα φτιάξω μετά την αποχάλκωση.
Λοιπόν, οι δύο μικρές κουκίδες έχουν απόσταση μεταξύ τους 15,8 , η μία μικρή με την μεγάλη 13,5 και η άλλη μικρή με την μεγάλη 9,8. Όλες έχουν μία μικρή διαφορά από τις αποστάσεις που μου είπες εσύ και νομίζω ότι πάνε αναλογικά δηλαδή όλο το σχέδιο απο όλες τις πλευρές είναι απλά μικρότερο(έτσι νομίζω) Γιατί μου βγήκε μικρότερο?. Θα υπάρχει πρόβλημα ή να συνεχίσω με την αποχάλκωση έτσι όπως έιναι τώρα? Αν είναι το μόνο πρόβλημα οι αντιστάσεις των 5W όπως είχες πει, δεν πειράζει.

Περιμένω απάντηση και αμέσως μετά ανεβάζω φωτογραφείες από την πλακέτα και την (επιστημονική)μέθοδο που χρησιμοποίησα για τον σχεδιασμό  :Very Happy:

----------


## hlektrologos000

Δεν νομιζω οτι θα εχεις προβλημα απλα θα πανε λιγο πιο σφιχτα μεταξυ τους οι αντιστασεις 5w  .


Συνεχισε....και καλου κακου αποχαλκωσε τη μια φτιαχτη και μετα αποχαλκωσε και την 2ερη.

keep going.....

----------


## PCMan

Ευχαριστώ Μπάμπη και ανταποδίδω για όλη την βοήθεια που μου προσφέρατε σε αυτό το site  :Smile: 
Πήρα υδροχλορικό οξύ και αυριο-μεθαυριο περιμένω το περιντρολ για αποχάλκωση.

Λοιπόν, όπως σας υποσχέθηκα, ο τρόπος που έφτιαξα την πλακέτα.

*1)*Παίρνουμε την πλακέτα και την τρύβουμε απαλα με ένα 800 γυαλόχαρτο έτσι ώστε να αγριέψει λίγο η επιφάνεια της.
*2)*Εκτυπώνουμε σε μία *λεία* διαφάνεια και *μόνο σε inject* το σχέδιο κανονικά και όχι mirrored.
*3)*Βάζουμε την διαφάνεια πάνω στην πλακέτα πατώντας πρώτα τις δύο άκρες, σωστά, έτσι ώστε να είναι ίσια η διαφάνεια σε σχέση με την πλακέτα(προφανώς και το κύκλωμα) και μετά πιέζουμε με ένα χαρτί απο πάνω και σε όλη επιφάνεια του κυκλώματος απαλά(για να μην απλώσει το χρώμα), για να "βαφτεί" η πλακέτα. Προσέχουμε να μην μείνει αέρας μέσα και ύστερα τραβάμε την διαφάνεια.
Το αποτέλεσμα είναι αυτό:

*4)*Τυπώνουμε το κύκλωμα αυτήν τη φορά mirroded σε απλό χαρτί Α4 και 
*5)*Αφήνουμε λίγο το μελάνι του εκτυπωτή να τραβήξει.
*6)*Βάζουμε δίπλα δίπλα την πλακέτα με το τυπωμενο Α4 χαρτί και ξεκινάμε *πολύ προσεκτικά* με την ανάλογη πίεση, ταχύτητα και θέση του μαρκαδόρου(ωστε να κανονίζουμε το πάχος της γραμμής) να βάφουμε πάνω από το μελάνι του εκτυπωτή.
Το αποτέλεσμα είναι αυτό:


*Βοηθήματα-διευκρινίσεις*
*1)*Τρίβουμε την πλακέτα για να καθήσει καλύτερα το μελάνι. Τρίβουμε προς όλες τις κατευθύνσεις και πολύ απαλά.
*2)*Τυπώνουμε σε λεία επιφάνεια για να μήν κολλήσει το μελάνι και για να μπορέσει να βγεί πάνω στην πλακέτα. ΜΗΝ ακουμπήσετε την διαφάνεια. 
*3)*Δεν ακουμπάμε την πλακέτα ποτέ γιατί δεν θα στεγνώσει και μπορέι να πασαλειφτεί το κύκλωμα. Αν έχει γίνει κάποιο λάθος στην πλακέτα, την σβήνουμε όλη με οινόπνευμα και ξανα τυπώνουμε. Αν υπάρχει πολύ μελάνι στην πλακέτα και οι διάδρομοι έχουν απλώσει, χαμηλώνουμε την ποσότητα μελανιού που βγάζει ο εκτυπωτής ή (και) χαμηλώνουμε μέσα από το photoshop το opacity και ξανατυπώνουμε.
*4)*Τυπώνουμε ξανά το κύκλωμα ανάποδα και το βάζουμε κοντά στην πλακέτα έτσι ώστε άν δεν φαίνεται καλά το κύλκωμα πάνω στην πλακέτα, να βλέπουμε από το κανονικό στο Α4.
*5)*Δεν στεγνώνει το μελάνι του εκτυπωτή πάνω στην πλακέτα.
*6)*Προσοχή, να κάνετε όσο πιο λίγα λάθη μπορείτε γιατί έχει λίγο ζόρι για να σβήσετε αυτό που κάνατε λάθος. Αν κάνετε κάποιο λάθος, ο μαρκαδόρος σβήνεται με ασετόν και με την βοήθεια της μπατονέτας.

Όλο αυτό είναι μία μέθοδος η οποία μου ήρθε ουρανοκατέβατα. Είναι χρήσιμο για κάποιον άσχετο(όπως εμένα) που δεν έχει φωτοευέσθητη πλακέτα, λάμπες, θαλάμους, χαρτί Press n peel και του βρίσκεται μόνο ένας μαρκαδόρος και ένας Inject εκτυπωτής.

Όπως θα είδατε, στο κύκλωμα δεν υπάρχουν τρύπες. Έχω 2-3 ιδέες για το πως θα γίνουν καθώς και το πως θα ταιράξει η πίσω όψη του κυκλώματος με όλες τις τρύπες.
Μόλις θα τελειώσω με όλη την πλακέτα θα γράψω και για το άλλο μισό της πλακέτας.

Έχω κάποια λαθάκια στην πλακέτα αλλά θα τα διορθώσω και θα τα μετρήσω μετά την αποχάλκωση

Όλο αυτό που έκανα δεν κράτησε πάνω από 2 ώρες. Για να το σχεδιάσω με μαρκαδόρο έφαγα μόνο 30', τα υπόλοιπα ήταν μέχρι να βρω το κόλπο με τις ποσοτητες μελανιού που θα πέσουν.

Δεν ξέρω αν είναι ενδιαφέρουσα αυτή η μέθοδος και αν θα την ακολουθήσει κάποιος αλλά αν σας αρέσει μπορώ να την βάλω στο σωστό μέρος(ή κάποιος mob) *αφού* ολοκληρώσω την όλη διαδικασία.

Ευχαριστώ που διαβάσατε αυτό το τερατωδες ποστ  :Very Happy:

----------


## PCMan

Πώπω, ένας ενας μην σκοτώνεστε  :Very Happy: 

Θα κάνω μία ηλίθια ερώτηση γιαυτό κρατηθείτε  :Very Happy: 

Αυτός ο ενισχυτής θέλει 2*47V στα 400VA ωραία?
Όπως είπα ετοιμάζω 2 ενισχυτές συνεπώς θέλω διπλές τάσεις. 
Τί είναι προτιμότερο να κάνω και γιατί: 
*1) 2*47 στα 800VA 
2) 4*47 στα 800VA(400+400)
3) 2*47 στα 400VA + 2*47 στα 400VA*

Ποιό βγαίνει πιό οικονομικά και έχει καλύτερη απόδοση?

Και κάτι άλλο, πως μετατρέπω τα VA σε A ωστε να καταλάβω πόσα A βγάζει αυτός ο μ/σ?

----------


## pet

δεν τα διάβασα όλα αλλά απο την δεύτερη φωτό μήπως ακουμπάνε δρόμοι μεταξύ τους;

----------


## Paris

> Πώπω, ένας ενας μην σκοτώνεστε 
> 
> Θα κάνω μία ηλίθια ερώτηση γιαυτό κρατηθείτε 
> 
> Αυτός ο ενισχυτής θέλει 2*47V στα 400VA ωραία?
> Όπως είπα ετοιμάζω 2 ενισχυτές συνεπώς θέλω διπλές τάσεις. 
> Τί είναι προτιμότερο να κάνω και γιατί: 
> *1) 2*47 στα 800VA 
> 2) 4*47 στα 800VA(400+400)
> ...



Σίγουρα η πρώτη επιλογή ειναι η οικονομικότερη.

----------


## antonis

η καλυτερη επιλογη απο αποψη ποιοτητας και αποδοσης ειναι η τριτη

----------


## PCMan

pet, το είπα και πιό πριν, πλακέτα έχει κάποιες ατέλειες.
Μόλις αποχαλκωθεί η πλακέτα, τότε θα ξύσω τους διαδρόμους που ακουμπάνε.
Τωρα δεν γίνεται να βγάλω τον μαρκαδόρο γιατί θα κάνω μεγαλύτερη ζημιά.

Παιδιά, για τί τιμή μιλάμε περίπου για τον μετασχηματιστή? Είναι πάνω από 30 - 40€?


Α, και πως μετατρέπονται τα VA σε A?

----------


## Paris

> Παιδιά, για τί τιμή μιλάμε περίπου για τον μετασχηματιστή? Είναι πάνω από 30 - 40€?



Σίγουρα. Απο τον Γιατρά (που ειναι ο φθινότερος που εχω βρει) πρεπει να εχει γυρω στα 80€ στα 800W.
Εγώ ειχα πάρει έναν στα 600W στα 65€

----------


## PiCBuRn3r

> Α, και πως μετατρέπονται τα VA σε A?



VA / V = A   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## Danza

VA=W αν θυμαμαι καλά με βάση όπως το είπε ο picburner1: 2*47 στα 400VA(=400Α) τόσα αμπέρ τι θα τα κάνεις???  :Embarassed:

----------


## PCMan

Μπερδεύτικα. Ποιό από  τα δυο τελευταία ισχύει?

----------


## chip

400VA/(2*47V)=4,26Α

----------


## PCMan

Ok, κατάλαβα  :Smile: 




> Σίγουρα. Απο τον Γιατρά (που ειναι ο φθινότερος που εχω βρει) πρεπει να εχει γυρω στα 80€ στα 800W.
> Εγώ ειχα πάρει έναν στα 600W στα 65€



Δεν μιλάω για Watt , για VA μιλάω. 
800VA είναι 560W περίπου, σωστά?

----------


## chip

οχι απαραίτητα, εξαρτάται από το συνφ. Αν είναι συνφ=1 τότε 800VA=800W
αν συνφ=0,8 τότε είναι 640W
Αν το φορτίο σου επιβάλει συνφ=0,7 τότε θα είναι πράγματι 560W

----------


## PCMan

Τι είναι το συνφ?

Και γενικά, πως θα ζητήσω τον μετασχηματιστή γιατί μπερδεύτικα? 
2*47 800W, 2*47 800VA ή 2*47 8,51Α.

Μιλάω για την πρώτη επιλογή μου όπως καταλαβαίνετε..

----------


## mariobits

τελικα θα γινουν κι αλλες αλλαγες στο σχεδιο-υλικα ή μονο αυτο ηταν? θελω και εγω να το φτιαξω αλλα περιμενω μεχρι να γινουν ολα OK . ΑΑ και ειναι σιγουρα 2 χ 200 ετσι?

----------


## hlektrologos000

> τελικα θα γινουν κι αλλες αλλαγες στο σχεδιο-υλικα ή μονο αυτο ηταν?



1)Φιλε mariobits δεν εχει γινει καποια αλαγη στο σχεδιο .
Εγω τον ενισχυτη τον εχω φτιαξει και δουλευει μια χαρα συμφωνα με το σχεδιο και τα εξαρτηματα που λεει  sam ,εκτος απο την διοδο D2 που δεν την εβρισκα και ειπα ποιο συνδιασμο διοδον χρησημοιποιησα.


2)Απο εκει και περα ο φιλος ΝUKE  αντιμετωπισε προβλημα για τους λογους που ιδη εχεις διαβασει.

 ο φιλος ΙΟΑΝΝΙΣ μιλησε για καποιες διοδους που ειναι λαθος( αναποδα ) στο σχεδιο που δινει ο sam  αλλα οσο και να σεβομαι τον ΙΟΑΝΝΙ και τις γνωσεις του δεν μπορω να δεχθω οτι κατι τετοιο ισχυει  αφου εμενα μου δουλευει σωστα .







> ΑΑ και ειναι σιγουρα 2 χ 200 ετσι?




ΠΩΣ ειπατε ..?
που το ειδες αυτο...?
Υ.Γ καλως ηρθες.

----------


## mariobits

Ωχχ παλι την ειπα !   :frown:   με μια πιο καλη ματια ειδα οτι ειναι δυστυχως μονοφονικος (εε απο την χαρα μου τα εβλεπα ολα ροδινα) 



Υ.Σ. Ναι ,Νεος ειμαι  και ευχαριστω για την αμεση απαντηση hlektrologos000.
          (νεος στα post ,παλιος στη εγγραφη  :Embarassed:  )

----------


## mariobits

συγγνωμη ρε παιδες αλλα κατι δεν παει καλα, (παντως ετσι λεω εγω)  

ο θειος sam λεει : 


 POWER OUTPUT       200W rms/8 ohm  
                               310W rms/4 ohm 
                               800W rms/8 ohm (Bridge mode) 

Και ιδου tο ερωτημα΄Πως γινεται να βγαζει 800 βαττακια ενας ηδη μονοφωνικος ενισχυτης  χωρις πρωτα να του εχεις γεφυρωσει τις 2 εξοδους του? (γιατι αποτι βλεπω στο σχεδιο μια εξοδο εχει) 
 :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:  

 Δεν ξερω αμα με πιανεται αλλα εγω εχω ψιλοκολλησει

----------


## babisko

Στην περίπτωση των 800W rms/8 ohm (Bridge mode), εννοεί ότι ότι χρησιμοποιεί δυο μονοφωνικούς ενισχυτές σε συνδεσμολογία γέφυρας, η οποία θεωρητικά αποδίδει την τετραπλάσια ισχύ από ότι ο ένας από τους δυο μονοφωνικούς ενισχυτές. Λέω θεωρητικά διότι υπάρχουν και άλλοι παράγοντες που περιορίζουν την ισχύ (τροφοδοτικό, τελικά τρανζίστορ ισχύος). Η συνδεσμολογία γέφυρας στηρίζεται στο ότι τα δυό κανάλια (δυο μονοφωνικοί ενισχυτές) οδηγούνται με το ίδιο σήμα, αλλά με διαφορά φάσης 180 μοιρών και η έξοδος προς το ηχείο λαμβάνεται από τις εξόδους των δυο μονοφωνικών ενισχυτών (όχι από την μια έξοδο και το κοινό 0V). Έτσι, το ηχείο οδηγείται με  τάση διπλάσιου πλάτους, αφού οι δυο έξοδοι έχουν διαφορά φάσης 180 μοιρών. Αφού η ισχύς είναι ανάλογη του τετραγώνου της τάσης, τετραπλασιάζεται.

----------


## hlektrologos000

> συγγνωμη ρε παιδες αλλα κατι δεν παει καλα, (παντως ετσι λεω εγω)  
> 
> ο θειος sam λεει : 
> 
> 
>  POWER OUTPUT       200W rms/8 ohm  
>                                310W rms/4 ohm 
>                                800W rms/8 ohm (Bridge mode) 
> 
> ...



Συγνωμη φιλε mariobits  αλλα σου λειπει πολυ θεωρια .

Ο ενισχυτης φυσικα ειναι μονοφωνικος και βγαζει μια εξοδο.
Οταν λεει ο sam  800w  με γεφυρα, ενοει οτι θα φτιαξεις εναν ακομα ιδιο ενισχυτη και μετα θα τους γεφυρωσεις μεταξυ τους.

Για να γινει αυτο θα πρεπει να οδηγηθουν *καταλληλα* απο καποιον προενισχυτη οι 2 ενισχυτες .

Οταν λεω *καταλληλα* ενοω πολλα, που δεν ειναι του παροντος να αναλυθουν σε αυτο το post .

προσπαθησε να διαβασεις ολα τα θεματα σχετικα με τους ενισχυτες που υπαρχουν στο site  και θα παρεις αρκετες γνωσεις και θα σου λυθουν αρκετες αποριες.

Υ.Γ φιλικα παντα Μπαμπης.

----------


## mariobits

ε αμα φτιαξεις 2 ενισχυτες λογικο ειναι αυτο .Επισης εαν η γιαγια μου ειχε ροδες θα ηταν πατινι (!  :Cool:  !)
Τελος παντων,θα εχω την πλακετα  ετοιμη στα χερια μου την Τεταρτη και θα τα δουμε ολα απο κοντα





> Συγνωμη φιλε mariobits αλλα σου λειπει πολυ θεωρια



  Θα κανω οτι δεν το ειδα αυτο 

Υ.Σ. Ειστε ολοι τρομεροι !

----------


## hlektrologos000

> Επισης εαν η γιαγια μου ειχε ροδες θα ηταν πατινι (!  !)




Φιλε λυπαμαι που μια καλοπροαιρετη διαπιστωση (σωστη ή λαθος) με βαση τα λεγομενα και τις αποριες σου,και μια προτροπη να διαβασεις λιγο ακομα θεωρια σε εκανε να νιωσεις την αναγκη να απαντησεις με αυτον τον τροπο.

----------


## lynx

ηλεκτρολογε μαλλον παραξηγησες το σχολειο του για την γιαγια και το πατινι!   :Laughing:  
εγω νομιζω οτι καταλαβα τι θελει να πει και δεν εννωει κατι ασχημο για εσενα.

----------


## mariobits

ηλεκτρολογε εγω δεν ειπα οτι ειμαι ο Μεγας ηλεκτρονικος και ο τυπος του   * τα ξερω ολα *, ισως δεν διατυπωσα την απαντηση μου σωστα και το πηρες καπως διαγορετικα το ολο νοημα.Τωρα αν εσυ δεν παιρνεις απο χιουμορ ειναι αλλο θεμα και θα κανω ενα νεο post για να βγαλουμε ολοι οι συμφορουμιτες μια κοινη αποφαση   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  .(Πλακα κανω :P )

----------


## antonis

παιδια πιστευω οτι το φορουμ αυτο ειναι για οσους τους λειπει θεωρια για να αποκτησουν κατα καποιο τροπο μια πρακτικη εξασκηση η να κανουν το κεφι τους ομολογω οτι εμενα μου λειπει πολυ θεωρια. τωρα αν σε μια απαντηση που ξερουμε πρεπει να απανταμε με το ''σου λειπει πολυ θεωρια'' τοτε καλυτερα να το ''κλεινουμε''.
οσο αναφωρα τισ γεφυρωσεις ειναι ενα κυκλωματακι που κανει αναστροφη φασησ το μονο που πρεπει να προσεξουμε σε αυτην την περιπτωση τα τρανζιστορ εξοδου να ειναι ταιριασμενα και οι ρυθμισεις των ενισχυτων οπως επισης τροφοδοσιες ,κυκλωματα τα ιδια.
επισης οι ενισχητες σε γεφυρωση καλο θα ηταν να μην δουλευουν σε 2 η 4ωμ τσιτα γιατι καυονται ευκολα τα τρανζιστορ εξοδου ομως σε αυτην την περιπτωση μπορουμε να δωσουμε λιγοτερα βολτ στο κυκλωμα για να εχουμε το κεφαλι μας υσηχο. αν παρατηρησετε σε ενισχυτες αυτοκινητου οι οποιοι δουλευουν σε 2 και 4 ωμ παντα τροφοδοτουνται με λιγοτερα βολτ.

----------

